# Erster Teich, viele Fragen!



## Upi (22. Aug. 2020)

Hallo, ich möchte hier mein Vorhaben mit eurer Hilfe, Rat und Tat verwirklichen.
Vorhanden ist der Platz wo der Teich hin soll. Leider oder auch nicht, vorhanden ist auch eine drei Kammerfilter Anlage mit Vortex, Spaltsieb, Pumpe Aqua Forte O Plus Vario 20000 und  Schläuche etc.
Ich möchte Bodenabläufe verwenden und einen Skimmeranschluss im Boden.
Das besondere, es wir eine Art Hochteich aus Bongossi Kanthölzer 10x20 cm. Ich möchte den Rand wie eine Sitzbank nutzen, der Aufbau sieht wie folgt aus, 2x Kantholz übereinander = ca. 40 cm übern Erdreich und ein Brett 4 - 5 cm d x 20 - 25 cm b als Abdeckung = Sitzfläche die Größe wird in etwa 5 x 6 m und ich dachte das die tiefste Stelle 1,4 - 1,5 m betragen sollte.
Es soll noch kein Koi Teich werden aber man weiß ja nie! Es sollen erst einmal Rotfedern, Rotaugen, Schleien und Moderlischen besetzt werden.
Hier mein Plan:  
Kanthölzer:  
Filteranlage: 

Und jetzt die vielen Fragen:
Wo soll ich die tiefste Stelle anlegen? Seite A oder C und wie groß, die Hälfte vom Teich oder mehr?
Wo die Bodenabläufe + Skimmer? D = 110
Ich brauche einen Schacht, ist mir klar, kommt in der Ecke beim Filter. Um die Filteranlage wird ein Komplettes Häuschen gebaut, wo sich auch der Schacht befinden soll.
Muss ich vor dem Schacht noch ein Schacht bauen um die Rohre mit Schieben zu versehen?
Wie groß müssen in etwa die Schächte, muss man die Schieber oft austauschen wegen defekt?
Ich schick es erst einmal ab, es kommen noch viele Fragen!


----------



## troll20 (22. Aug. 2020)

Mmm das muss ich mal sacken lassen  

Aber der Durchsatz durch den Filter ist zu klein für den großen Teich.
Mit nem Siebfilter wirst du da nichts reißen. 
40 cm aus dem Wasser und eine insgesamt Tiefe von 1,5m bedeutet gerade im Norden ein ziemlich kalten Pops für die Fische wenn es mal wieder einen Winter gibt. 
So viel vor weg.


----------



## Upi (22. Aug. 2020)

Toll, es geht los! Zur Kälte, wollte ich eventuell Styrodurplatten im bereich der Balken von innen verlegen.
Was brauche ich denn für eine Pumpe? Von dem ich den ganzen Kram gekauft habe hatte das Teil mit einen Sieb im Teich direkt betrieben und zusätzlich noch ein Y stück dran für einen Skimmer. Soll so funktioniert haben und die Größe war in etwa so wie mein Vorhaben.


----------



## Upi (22. Aug. 2020)

Mein Plan war: Schacht - Pumpe? - UVC Lampe ( Pro Clear UV 55 vorhanden ) - Spaltsieb - Vortex - Filterkammer - Teich


----------



## Upi (22. Aug. 2020)

Oh, falsch verstanden bzw. gelesen, der Filter ist zu klein nicht die Pumpe. Was nun? Ich habe die Sachen per Zufall erst vor etwa 3 Wochen gekauft und habe danach das erst mal den Namen Trommelfilter gehört was mich natürlich sehr neugierig gemacht hat und jetzt auch schon 2 im Betrieb gesehen hab. Wenn ich die Sachen jetzt nicht hätte würde es für mich fast keine Überlegung mehr sein und es würde ein Trommler werden.


----------



## Upi (23. Aug. 2020)

Guten Morgen, wenn der Filter wirklich zu klein ist, dann brauche ich dazu ja auch keine Fragen mehr stellen! Wie wäre es denn wenn man das aus dem Filter kommende Wasser noch durch einen Filtergraben laufen lassen würde an der C Seite? Der würde dann über die ganze breite ca. 1 x 5 m werden?
Dafür hätte ich aber gerne erst Info´s von euch wo tief, wo flach. A oder C Seite, ich könnte das ganze auch vielleicht noch drehen so das A + C 6 m werden.


----------



## Kolja (23. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Upi,

herzlich Willommen hier!

Von Technik habe ich keine Ahnung. Aber hast du Plfanzstufen vorgesehen? Wenn ja, auf welchen Höhen?


----------



## troll20 (23. Aug. 2020)

Hast du eventuell auch ein  Foto vom Siebfilter, dann wüsste man ob es ein Gepumpter oder ein Schwerkraft ist. 
Grundsätzlich ist mit den Materialien erstmal was anzufangen. Dann baut man halt zwei Filterstrecken parallel auf.
Das wichtigste ist ja das am Ende es den Fischen gut geht und du sie auch siehst. 
Die nächste Frage ist wie der Teich in der Tiefe gebaut werden soll?
Steilwände mit Schalbetonsteine oder einfach nur ein Loch in die Erde?


----------



## Upi (23. Aug. 2020)

@Kolja Danke! Noch nicht, da fangen ja meine Fragen an! Ich möchte sehr gerne Pflanzen im Teich, es soll kein steriles Becken werden so wie ich schon einige gesehen hab, Loch in der Erde mit Wasser ringsum Platten und fertig.

@troll20 du meinst das Spaltsieb oder? Müsste gepumt sein.
  
und so wäre meine Vorstellung vom Anschluß:
  rechts unten sieht man die UV Lampe von wo das Wasser kommen soll.

  da soll das Wasser in den Vortex, dafür müsste ich die große Muffe mit Kugelhahn entfernen und ein Redstück von 100 auf 70 drauf dann ein Abzweiger 45° für die beiden Abläufe vom Spaltsieb stecken. 
Das sind nur alles Ideen von mir und dafür bin ich hier um euch zu fragen ob es so funktioniert!


----------



## troll20 (23. Aug. 2020)

Okay das wäre der CS2, 
Dann hättest du einen ca Wasser Austausch von 8000 Liter. 
Bei dem geplanten Besatz meiner Meinung zu wenig. 
Pflanzfilter, schön und gut, aber nur wenn das Wasser vorher schon völlig ohne Partikel dort ankommt.  Ansonsten Modern du schon genug vom Bioabrieb zu.

Aber wie gesagt, alles ohne Gewähr, denn jeder Teich ist anders. 
Nur solltest du dir überlegen,  was will ich. Jetzt einen Teich bauen und in 3 Jahren eine ander Filteranlage, weitere 2 Jahre Später den Teich neu anpassen weil die Leitungen zu sind wegen zu wenig Umwälzung usw. usw.


----------



## PeBo (23. Aug. 2020)

Upi schrieb:


> und so wäre meine Vorstellung vom Anschluß


Hallo Upi, so funktioniert das leider nicht. Der CS2 muss höher als die nachfolgende Filteranlage stehen, da das Wasser in Schwerkraft abfließt. Wenn du es so wie auf dem Bild montierst, steht das Wasser hoch im Siebfilter und das ganze funktioniert nicht mehr!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Tuppertasse (23. Aug. 2020)

Moin @Upi
willkommen bei den Teichverrückten 

Ich hatte zumindest am Anfang einen ähnlichen Aufbau wie Du ins. den CS2.
Schau mal in meine threads. Nach 2 Jahren habe ich NULL mehr gesehen, da der CS2 nur ein 300 müh-Sieb hat. Alles was kleiner ist (und das ist verdammt viel) rutscht durch und wird eine nachfolgenden Filter "versauen".
Hab ich alles hinter mir.

2-3W pro 1000l Teichvolumen für eine UVC um grünes Wasser zu vermeiden.
Trübung vermeiden = Trommel oder Vliese einsetzen.

Habe das jetzt alles nach und nach (aufwändig) umgebaut und nun ist es glasklar. Ausser meine Biokammer ist noch zu kleine, daher da arbeite ich dran !


----------



## Upi (23. Aug. 2020)

@troll20 eben das zig mal umbauen wollte ich vermeiden, darum frage ich ja euch um möglichst Fehler zu vermeiden! 110er Rohre für 2x Bodenablauf und Skimmer waren ja schon angedacht. Das mit der Filteranlage war ja auch nur die Frage weil schon vorhanden, da war ich zu überheblich beim kauf! 

@PeBo hat sich schon erledigt!

@Tuppertasse jetzt geht es ins eingemachte, was schlägst du vor, natürlich auch alle anderen? TF 55 PP? Vlies kommt glaube ich nicht in Frage, es sei den jemand kann mich dazu überzeugen! Weil jetzt Kosten doch eine Rolle spielen würden bitte ich um Vorschläge!

Das Problem wird sein das ich da keine Wasserleitung für die Spülpumpe habe, könnte man das auch aus dem Sammelschacht entnehmen?
Ich gehe jetzt mal von 35000 Liter aus, meine Rechnung sieht so aus: Fläche von 6 m x 5 m = 30 m² x 50 cm = 15 m³ Plus 2/3 der Fläche noch auf 1m tiefer ausgraben ergiebt 1m x 5m x 4m = 20 m³ 
Die Kanten werden etwas abgeschrägt und bis zum Rand wird es ja auch nicht befüllt aber erst mal ein in etwa Plan. Würde sich dann ja anbieten den Flachen Bereich an der C Seite zu machen, weil da der Einlauf der Filteranlage am günstigsten liegt.

Bitte jetzt nicht lachen! Da kommt mir noch die Frage Schwerkraft, was mir nicht in den Kopf will, wie kommt das Wasser wieder in den Teich? Da muss doch eine Pumpe nach helfen, oder? Wenn ja, kann man es doch auch in den Filter pumpen und in den Teich laufen lassen? 
Wo sind die Vor und Nachteile?


----------



## Tuppertasse (23. Aug. 2020)

@Upi :
Wenn ich das richtig sehe hast du ja 2x Bodenablauf und gehst direkt in die Filter. Die müssen höhenmässig ja aufeinander abgestimmt werden. An dem letzten Filter kommt dann eine Pumpe hin, die "nur noch" das delta haben muss um wieder in den Teich zu pumpen !
Du brauchst es bei Schwerkraft nicht am Anfang pumpen, da die "Wassersäule des Teiches "drauf drückt" also bei dir 1,5m Wassersäule. Die sorgt dafür, dass das Wasser durch den ersten Filter geht und ab dann mit freiem Gefälle in die anderen Filter (Höhen beachten). Nur beim letzten Filter dann wieder zurück pumpen in den Teich

Tja, wie schon mehrfach gesagt würde ich die Teichgröße nehmen und dies auch der Pumpengröße gleichsetzen. In diesem Fall dann 35 m3/h (am besten gleich regelbar). Den Trommler würde ich dann doppelt so gross wählen, also den PP65 MINDESTENS.
Frischwasser brauchste nicht. Aus dem trommler der sauberen Seite ist ganz unten ein kleiner (50iger?) Anschluss, wo man die Spülpumpe dranhängen kann, die nutzt dann das saubere gefilterte Wasser direkt zum spülen des Siebes ! Funktioniert bei mir reibungslos !


----------



## Upi (23. Aug. 2020)

@Tuppertasse ich habe zur Zeit noch nix, nur eine Dreikammer Filteranlage mit Vortex, CS2, die 20000er Aqua Forte Pumpe und 55er UV Lampe es ist ja noch nix eingebaut oder verlegt.


----------



## Tuppertasse (23. Aug. 2020)

Ah okay !
Vortex kenn ich grad nicht und sagt mir nix!

Bei 30m3 ist 55W UVC eher an der unteren Grenze! Da würde ich in die Verrohrung eine zusätzlich Abgang einplanen für eine zweite UVC oder gleich ne 75W Lampe - aber du hast ja schon ne 55W

Trommelfilter sollte schon der PP65 sein meine Ich


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## koiteich1 (23. Aug. 2020)

Mein koiteich hat 36000 ltr und ich habe den PP 50 trommelfilter der vollkommen reicht.
Betreibe den mit 2 Aquaforte HF 16000.
Wasserwerte sind mit dieser Pumpleistung völlig ok.
Hatte auch schon größere pumpen angeschlossen zur Probe was geht ist aber bei mir nicht erforderlich.
Bei einem trommelfilter würde ich immer eine Tauch UVC empfehlen.

@Upi 
Ich würde das mit deinem Filter nochmals überdenken.
Verkaufe das was du hast und hole dir was anständiges.
Das du auch Freude mit deinem Teich hast.
Beim Trommler wird das Spülwasser von der letzten Kammer genommen.da brauchst du keinen extra Wasserzulauf.


----------



## Tuppertasse (23. Aug. 2020)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Mein koiteich hat 36000 ltr und ich habe den PP 50 trommelfilter der vollkommen reicht.
> Betreibe den mit 2 Aquaforte HF 16000.



@koiteich1 
Hi Armin,
super interessant ! Nutzt du den gepump oder in Schwerkraft ?
Mich würde interessieren, wie du den angeschlossen hast und wie sich der Wasserstand der inneren und äußeren Kammer einstellt !
Die Beschreibung war da sehr zweideutig. Ich musste extra ein S-Bogen aussen machen damit ich den Wasserstand in der sauberen Kammer "höher" bekomme.
Für Infos wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## koiteich1 (23. Aug. 2020)

Ich nutze den in Schwerkraft
Der Filter soll Oberkante 17cm über Wasserspiegel stehen.
Habe den aber nur auf 15cm stehen so steht vorn in der Kammer das Wasser bis zur Oberkante von der Spülrinne.

Ach so
Angeschlossen ist der mit 3x110er Einlauf und 2x160er auslaufstutzen.


----------



## samorai (23. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Upi!
Schon mal über einen Bürsten Filter nachgedacht. 
Der ist nicht so teuer, ohne Elektronik und Frisch Wasser Zufuhr. 
Er saeubert und hat gleichzeitig die Biologie auf den Rückseite der Bürsten. 
Wenn du die C-Seite drittelst und 1x1m breit und tief ist erfüllt er auch auf dieser Länge deine Bedürfnisse.
Es gibt gezackte Bürsten bei Genesis, die halten besser den Dreck, die glatten sind nicht so effizient.
Die Reinigung ist auch nicht kompliziert, abspülen mit Teich Wasser, dabei Wasser ablassen oder saugen. 
Danach, wenn noch Platz ist, baust du dir einen Pflanzen Filter. 
60 cm tief, Breite egal oder angepasst auf 1m. 
Schaffe eine Auflage bei 30cm entweder Bretter (Lerche, __ Douglasie) die haben unter Wasser Bestand oder 15 cm breite Rasenborde, alles gelegt wie Terrassen Dielen. 
Einlauf unter den Dielen, Auslauf über den Dielen. 
Das Wasser muss zwangsläufig durch die die Pflanzenwurzeln durch und somit werden Nitrit zu Nitrat und Ammoniak zu Ammonium umgewandelt. 
Substrat für die Pflanzen kann Lavasteine sein. 
Ein gut getarntes 40 ger HT 
Absagrohr wird dir gute Dienste leisten, da passt jeder Nasssauger oder Schlammsauger rauf. 

Und denke daran, umso langsamer das Wasser durch den Filter läuft, um so mehr wird sedimentieren. 
Dh. die Verbindung zwischen den einzelnen Kammern in 150 KG- Rohr oder 200 KG-Rohr gestalteten.


----------



## Upi (24. Aug. 2020)

@samorai komme später drauf zurück! 
Hilfe!!!!!!
Ich habe einen TF gefunden, soll 6 Jahre alt sein und hat 4x 110 Eingang und 4x 110 Ausgang, die Trommel ist 50 cm lang und hat einen Durchmesser von 55 cm. Das Gehäuse ist schwarz, Marke anscheind unbekannt. Soll einen 40000 l Teich gut funktioniert haben. 
Wäre das was für mein Vorhaben????
Wäre für schnell Antworten dankbar!!!


----------



## koiteich1 (24. Aug. 2020)

Marke scheinbar unbekannt.
Da würde ich die Finger davon lassen.
Was machst du wenn du mal schnell Ersatzteile brauchst !!!
Such dir einen gängigen Trommler.

Mach nicht wieder einen Fehlkauf 
Du hast Zeit 
Sonst kaufst du 3x


----------



## Upi (24. Aug. 2020)

@koiteich1 da rüber mache ich mir wenig Sorgen, da wir sehr fähige Leute in der Firma haben, von Programmierer über Elektriker und Maschinenbauer!
Für mich wäre wichtig die Größe!


----------



## Upi (24. Aug. 2020)

Die auch jeder Zeit privat helfen würden!


----------



## Tuppertasse (24. Aug. 2020)

Upi schrieb:


> Ich habe einen TF gefunden, soll 6 Jahre alt sein und hat 4x 110 Eingang und 4x 110 Ausgang, die Trommel ist 50 cm lang und hat einen Durchmesser von 55 cm. Das Gehäuse ist schwarz, Marke anscheind unbekannt.



Mhhh ist irgendwas zwischen einem PP35 (40x60) und PP50 (60x40).
Komische Maße sind das !

Wenn ich es durch 2 teile dann glaube ich kaum, dass der für einen 40.000er geeignet war / wäre aber kommt ja immer drauf an was derjenige noch an Anlage da stehen hat.
Ich persönlich würde den für einen 20.000er einsetzen - alles andere wäre mir der zu klein.


----------



## troll20 (24. Aug. 2020)

Kann er dir ein paar Bilder von dem Trommler schicken?


----------



## koiteich1 (24. Aug. 2020)

Bei 6 Jahren und schwarz fällt mir der Volkstrommler ein.
Die wurden reihenweise verramscht da sie nicht gescheit gelaufen sind.


----------



## troll20 (24. Aug. 2020)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Bei 6 Jahren und schwarz fällt mir der Volkstrommler ein.
> Die wurden reihenweise verramscht da sie nicht gescheit gelaufen sind.


An den hatte ich auch gedacht


----------



## Tuppertasse (24. Aug. 2020)

@Lion 
Auch wenn du wahrscheinlich nicht drauf hören wirst, habe ich ja am Anfang auch nicht !!!!! --> wer billig oder gebraucht kauft , kauft mindesten 2 mal !!!
Nur mal so jetzt rausgehauen 

P.S.:
Ich habe 3x gekauft :-(


----------



## samorai (24. Aug. 2020)

@Lion hat nicht gefragt, sondern @Upi.
Tja ich bin ehrlich und zu allen Modellen kann ich auch nichts sagen, außer platzsparend, allgemein auf einen TF bezogen. 
Ein TF ist irgendwie auch mit Funktion verbunden die nicht immer so glatt laufen, bei mir die Siebe und bei anderen die Steuerung. 
Dann gibt man viel Geld aus, für was, für deutsche Wertarbeit aber letztendlich ist man immer das letzte Glied in der Kette und nun sie mal zu wiede da wieder raus kommst. 
Billig sind sie auch nicht, Absprache mit der Frau, sie gibt zögerlich ihr okay, bei mir kommt Freude auf und dann :Siebe halten nicht, reißen immer wieder auf. 
Woran liegt es am gepumten System? Wird das Wasser in der Trommel zu schwer? 

Von dem Geld hätte ich mir mal lieber einen Bürsten Filter gekauft oder in Eigenbau machen sollen. 

Ich will dir die Sache auch nicht ausreden, sehe es irgendwie als Erfahrungsaustausch an.


----------



## Tuppertasse (24. Aug. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> und dann :Siebe halten nicht, reißen immer wieder auf.
> Woran liegt es am gepumten System? Wird das Wasser in der Trommel zu schwer?



In der Tat hat ich das auch !
Und es lag daran, dass der Innendruck größer war als der Aussendruck bei meinem gepumpten System oder anders gesagt, innen stand das Wasser bis fast zur Spülrinne und in der sauberen Kammer sehr weit unten. Das hat das Netz zum reissen gebracht.
Warum ??? Keine Ahnung und steht auch nirgends in der Beschreibung.
Auf Nachfrage wurde mir gesagt, dass die saubere Kammer auch viel höher sein muss und ich ein S-Bogen einbauen soll. Seitdem ist Ruhe - whyever !


----------



## Upi (24. Aug. 2020)

Hallo, ich habe mir die Sache vor Ort im Betrieb angeschaut! Bin extra 80 km gefahren. Der gute man hat den TF 4 Jahre an dem Teich auf den Bildern und vorher noch 2 Jahre wo anders. Ich kann nur das sagen und glauben was er mir erzählt hat, aber seht selbst!
  Mindestens 28 Fische und 5 x am Tag über Automat gefüttert. Die Biologie läuft nur auf halbe kraft da die Kaput gegangen ist, normal 200 l Helix.
        
   was das ist weiß ich nicht.
Ich hab auch ein Video vom Spülvorgang, aber wie bekomme ich das hier rein?


----------



## samorai (24. Aug. 2020)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Auf Nachfrage wurde mir gesagt, dass die saubere Kammer auch viel höher sein muss und ich ein S-Bogen einbauen soll. Seitdem ist Ruhe



Okay, dann werde mal genauer wo der S- Bogen hin muss, oder mach mal ein Foto, bitte.
Da ist nicht viel Platz aber ich bin für jede Maßnahme offen.


----------



## Tuppertasse (25. Aug. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Okay, dann werde mal genauer wo der S- Bogen hin muss, oder mach mal ein Foto, bitte.
> Da ist nicht viel Platz aber ich bin für jede Maßnahme offen.



Bitte schön, so hab ich es gelöst - wobei ein Höhenunterschied von 10-15cm "angeblich" sein sollte. Das hab ich nicht aber wollte ich mal ausprobieren ob es Auswirkungen auf den Spülzyklus hat !

   



Upi schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mir die Sache vor Ort im Betrieb angeschaut! Bin extra 80 km gefahren. Der gute man hat den TF 4 Jahre an dem Teich auf den Bildern und vorher noch 2 Jahre wo anders. Ich kann nur das sagen und glauben was er mir erzählt hat, aber seht selbst!



Meine persönliche Meinung: Für mich wär das nichts.
Sieht aus wie selber zusammengebaut mit Finder Relais und so. Trommelbespannung sieht auch recht merkwürdig aus. Weiß ja nicht was das kosten sollte aber mehr als 100€ würde ich da persönlich NICHT für bezahlen.
Warum ? Ich gebe dir es schon fast schriftlich, dass du den Filter in den nächsten 1-3 Jahren austauschen wirst !


----------



## Upi (25. Aug. 2020)

Moin, macht doch mal alle Vorschläge was ich brauche, genaue Bezeichnung und vielleicht noch einen Link! Damit wäre ich doch schon geholfen. 
Das ich ca. 300 l Helix benötigen hab ich schon mal heraus gefunden, oder reicht das auch nicht?  
Und zu meiner Frage der Anschlüsse im Teich hat sich ja auch noch keiner geäußert!


----------



## Tuppertasse (25. Aug. 2020)

Also,
110er Abgänge mit KG-Rohren nehme ich mal an sind schon OK. Generell gilt aber trotzdem je größer desto besser. (Unterschied von DN110 zu DN125 ist nicht so gross. Zu DN160 aber schon ... meine Wahl wäre dann 125iger - aber 110 ist auch OK)

300l __ Hel-x ? Wo willste die denn reinpacken ? Da brauchste schon einiges an Volumen damit die auch gut bewegt werden können. IBC mit 1000l ?
Ich persönlich würde nur auf Hel-X FLAKES gehen - die Oberfläche ist monstermäßig und nur gute Erfahrung --> HEL-X FLAKE 30
Ich glaube da gabs mal ne Faustformel von ca. 100l Helix pro 10m³ Wasservolumen allerdings mit einem relativ geringen besatz und nicht übermäßigem füttern der Fische
Die HXF13KLL+ haben einen Oberfläche von knapp 1000m²/m³
Die Flakes > 5000  Für mich kommen nur noch daher die Flakes in Frage.

Wie gesagt als Trommler würd Ich den DVS PP50 nehmen --> L I N K - kostet allerdings auch 2250 Euronen !

Welche Pumpen hast du denn oder willst du nehmen und wie genau ist dein Aufbau nun bzw. die Planung dazu ?


----------



## Ida17 (25. Aug. 2020)

Moin Upi,

so wie sich das liest, wird hier versucht in aller Schnelle einen Teich zu bauen, der von Anfang an auch noch perfekt laufen soll.
Mein persönlicher Tipp: Geb Dir mehr Zeit und lies Dich in aller Ruhe ein, denn die Saison macht bereits Anstalten in den Herbst überzugehen.

Wenn keine Zeit vorhanden (ganz schlechte Voraussetzung beim Teichbau), dann gehe wie folgt vor:

Bei 35m³ und rechteckigem Becken sollten 3 BA und 1 Skimmer ausreichen, alles in DN110 verrohrt. An einer der Kopfseiten platzierst Du den Filterkeller mit 3 x 2m um genügend Platz zu haben, damit man auch drin werkeln kann. Wenn es ein Trommler sein soll, dann nimm einen neuen z.B. den PP50.
Alternativ zur Pumpe gibt es den Luftheber, der sehr energieeffizient ist. Der schließt direkt an den Trommler an und schiebt das Wasser quasi in die Bio hinein und sorgt dabei auch noch für genügend Sauerstoff. Von der Bio (bsp. eine mit Folie ausgekleidete Kammer oder einen Bioturm) geht es dann per Schwerkraft in 4 Rückläufen zurück in den Teich.



Upi schrieb:


> Das ich ca. 300 l Helix benötigen hab ich schon mal heraus gefunden, oder reicht das auch nicht?


Sollte ausreichen. Dafür sollte die Biokammer eben großzügig gewählt werden, damit man unter Umständen aufrüsten kann mit __ Hel-X oder noch zusätzlich mit Japanmatten.

Wie sieht denn überhaupt die Teichbauplanung aus?
Wird der Teich gemauert oder nur mit Folie ausgekleidet? Welche Folie wird denn an sich verwendet?

Edit: an @Tuppertasse, ja die Verrohrung geht immer größer, aber dann muss man in den sauren Apfel beißen und ggf. rumwurschteln wenn es um Zugschieber, Flanschen usw. geht. Finde ich nicht so sauber, auf DN125 geht natürlich noch, aber auch da geht man wieder Kompromisse ein


----------



## PeBo (25. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Upi, 
die Planung und die Empfehlungen laufen jetzt alle in Richtung Koiteich.
Du hattest in #1 geschrieben, dass der Besatz aber unter anderem __ Moderlieschen sein sollen und keine Koi geplant sind. Hat sich das jetzt geändert?
Falls nicht, befürchte ich, dass die Moderlieschen durch die 110er Rohre alle im Trommler landen!
Da Moderlieschen im Normalfall auch nicht gefüttert werden, finde das ganze dafür doch reichlich überdimensioniert. Dann reicht auch deine schon vorhandene Filteranlage aus.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Upi (25. Aug. 2020)

Klasse Leute, jetzt kommt der Stein ins Rollen, damit kann ich arbeiten. 
Hallo Peter, es sollen auch Rotaugen, __ Rotfeder und __ Schleie erst besetzt werden! 
Heute Abend mehr bin bei der Arbeit


----------



## Upi (25. Aug. 2020)

Erst einmal ein dickes Danke an euch!

@Tuppertasse War der schaden an deinem DVS Trommler?
Das mit den __ Hel-x Flake 30 wusste ich noch nicht, Top Tip!
Pumpe hab ich noch nicht und bräuchte auch da eure Erfahrung! Der Tip von @Ida17 mit dem Luftheber kling sehr interessant und ist simpel. Auch dazu bräuchte ich auch wieder eure Anregungen!

@Ida17 Mit der Verrohrung bin ich bei dir 110er muss reichen und für den Anschluss einfacher. Die Idee mit dem Luftheber ist Top, hatte mir dazu schon mal einige Videos angeschaut, sehr simpel, was sogar ich begreife.
Plan zum Teich steht, ich stell hier nachher noch ein paar Zeichnungen ein. Für´s Bio ist ein IBC vorhanden.
Einlauf über BA sind auch klar werde ich mal mit einzeichnen nur die Rückführung??? Das habe ich noch nicht auf dem Schirm wie das muss.
Ach ja, der Teich wird nur ausgehoben, wir haben hier ca. 30 - 40 cm Mutterboden = schwarze Erde, danach kommt gelber Sand = Vüllsand und alles sehr trocken, da neben unserem Grundstück ein kleiner Kanal läuft in dem der Wasserstand mindestens 2 m unter unserem Grundstück liegt. Zur Folie, Die möchte ich einschweißen lassen inclusive Vlies und bekomme 20 Jahr Garantie.

@PeBo Das wäre zu schade um die kleinen Flitzer das die in der Trommel landen! Kann man das vorbeugen? Vielleicht in dem man einen Drahtkorb über die BA mach? Idee dazu hätte ich schon.
Mein Plan war so, dass ich aus dem Teich auch ohne großen Aufwand einen Koiteich machen könnte wenn sich die Gedanken mal ändern sollten. Darum soll auch alles groß genug und auch so das ich noch erweitern könnte!

Wie sind denn die Meinungen zu dem gezeigten Trommler von den anderen hier im Forum? *Alles Mist oder mach bar*? Mein empfinden dazu, simple Technik die auch ich zur Not reparieren kann.


----------



## samorai (25. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Upi!
Der Luftheber wirkt wie eine Pumpe.

Die Rückläufe werden so eingestellt, eingebaut dass die Strömung parallel zur langen Seite läuft und das auf beiden Seiten.
10 cm raus aus den Ecken an den kurzen Seiten. 
Und ca 40 cm unter der Wasserkante.

Um die Boden Abläufe zu schützen kann man Fliegengitterband vom Dachdecker Handel nehmen.
Gibt's in verschiedenen Ausführungen und Farben.


----------



## DbSam (25. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Upi,

willkommen im Teichbauklub. 

Lese schon ein Weilchen bei Dir mit und ich schwanke noch, in welche Teichbauerkategorie ich Dich einordnen kann/soll.
Equipment vom Trödelmarkt, aber dann die Folie einschweißen lassen wollen ...
Warum dann nicht auch gleich noch ordentliches Equipment besorgen/kaufen?



Upi schrieb:


> Das wäre zu schade um die kleinen Flitzer das die in der Trommel landen! Kann man das vorbeugen? Vielleicht in dem man einen Drahtkorb über die BA mach?


Der Vorschlag von Ron, Fliegengitterband vom Dachdeckerhandel, da finde ich die Öffnungen zu klein und zu scharfkantig.
Kann man machen, wenn man das Dingens dann täglich zur Reinigung runternehmen will. 

Ich würde dann eher diesen Deckel empfehlen, welcher auch hier im Einsatz zu sehen ist.
Der hat auch abgerundete Löcher, damit das Zeugs nicht hängenbleibt.


LG Carsten

PS:
Von dem vorhin von Dir geposteten Trommler würde ich ebenfalls die Finger lassen.


----------



## samorai (25. Aug. 2020)

Aha, habe ich nicht gewusst das es auch Extra Anfertigung gibt. 
Dazu auch gleich ein Tipp zur Reinigung von mir. 
Toilettenbuerste auf Angestange präpariert, Säuberung der gleichen über ein Gitter ziehen.


----------



## Upi (25. Aug. 2020)

@samorai das Luftheber Prinzip hatte ich schon verstanden, nur welche Abmessungen Rohr Durchmesser? Dann könnte ich ja eine Belüfterpumpe mit genug Leistung für Bio und Heber nehmen Oder? Was könntet ihr da empfehlen? Belüfter für Bio kann ich vom Bekannten bekommen, Kläranlagenbauer.
@DbSam Gute Idee mit dem Deckel, besser wie meinen noch nicht gesäuerten. Mach ich mir selbst, bin Zerspanungsmechaniker CNC Drehen Fräsen und werden tonnenweise VA verarbeitet

Jetzt noch zwei Zeichnungen!

   BA/3 an der A Seite möchte ich seitlich einbauen
   Ich hoffe das meine Planung bzw. Idee, nicht für den A..... ist


----------



## DbSam (25. Aug. 2020)

Hilfe, hilfe ... Ich glaub ich bin krank. 
Ich sehe keine klaren Bilder mehr. 

lol

Anbei die Fotos, jetzt bissel verschlimmbessert:
   
Muss doch nicht zum Augenarzt. 


Was macht ein seitlicher BA?


LG Carsten


----------



## Ida17 (26. Aug. 2020)

Moin,



Upi schrieb:


> Das wäre zu schade um die kleinen Flitzer das die in der Trommel landen! Kann man das vorbeugen?





Upi schrieb:


> Mein Plan war so, dass ich aus dem Teich auch ohne großen Aufwand einen Koiteich machen könnte wenn sich die Gedanken mal ändern sollten.



Diese Möglichkeit besteht, indem Du vorerst nur die Anschlüsse preparierst. Sprich BA und Skimmer + Rückläufe einbaust, diese zum Filterkeller führst aber noch nicht anschließt. Dadurch ergibt sich die Option sich mit der Wahl des Vorfilters Zeit zu lassen. Wenn Du einen neuen TF kaufst, kannst Du den beim Hersteller auf Deine Wünsche hin anfertigen lassen. Z.B. mit Bodenablauf für den LH-Anschluss. Von daher würde ich die Finger von den gebrauchten Teilen lassen und mir was anständiges kaufen. Du friemelst Dir hinterher einen und dann macht das Hobby auch nur wenig Spaß, wenn jeden Tag einen andere Schraube den Geist aufgibt 



Upi schrieb:


> wir haben hier ca. 30 - 40 cm Mutterboden = schwarze Erde, danach kommt gelber Sand


Da wäre ich jetzt vorsichtig, wenn der Sand trocken wird bröselt der hinter die Folie und dann kommt eines Morgens das böse Erwachen.
Wenn Du nicht grade auf einem Steinbruch wie @DbSam oder ich wohnst, wo die Wände auch dem Stemmhammer standhalten, würde ich es mir überlegen den Teich zu mauern.


----------



## Tuppertasse (26. Aug. 2020)

@Ida17 und @All 
Thema LH. Ich finde das interessant. Ich muss aber gestehen ich hab es noch nicht gerafft wie das geht und was ich dafür brauche. 
Ist der für Sauerstoff reinpumpen oder ist der um das Wasser (bei mir gepumpt) in den Trommler zu kriegen ?

Da es anderes Thema ist werde ich mal einen neuen Thread für mich aufmachen !


----------



## Ida17 (26. Aug. 2020)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Ist der für Sauerstoff reinpumpen oder ist der um das Wasser (bei mir gepumpt) in den Trommler zu kriegen ?


Weder noch, die Sauerstoffzufuhr ergibt sich zwangsläufig.
Der LH "pumpt" das Wasser aus dem TF in die Bio hinein, was zuvor per Schwerkraft in den TF gelaufen ist.
Dafür wird (meist) ein Schacht nach dem TF benötigt an dessen Boden die Belüfterplatte der Membranpumpe sitzt, durch den erzeugten Druck kann das Wasser in die Bio befördert werden.
Vorteil ist eben dass die Membranpumpe nicht nur preiswert in der Anschaffung ist sondern auch in den Unterhaltungskosten. 
Nervig wird der Schachtbau, aber wenn @Upi Sandboden hat ist das leicht zu realisieren


----------



## Tuppertasse (26. Aug. 2020)

@Ida17 
Ok, dann wird mir einiges klarer nun und brauche ich definitiv nicht ! Somit auch keinen neuen thread dafür.
Ab nächste Saison kommt die Oase Titanium ins Haus - da spar ich genug


----------



## Upi (27. Aug. 2020)

Hallo, ich weiß das der von mir gezeigt TF nicht das Vertrauen von euch hat!
Könntet ihr mir sagen warum? 
Ist doch simple Technik die leicht zu reparieren ist! 
Wenn ich mir die neuen alle anschaue, da wird hier gesteuert und da gesteuert und sogar noch Wlan, muss man das haben? Wenn da was ausfällt, da kommt doch keiner mit klar. 
Ich brauche etwas einfaches was funktioniert und wartungsarm läuft! 
Macht mal Vorschläge! 
Bürstenfilter kommt noch nicht in Frage.


----------



## Ida17 (27. Aug. 2020)

Upi schrieb:


> Könntet ihr mir sagen warum?


Der TF sieht m.M. nach schon uselig aus. Konnte der Kollege wirklich keinen Angaben dazu machen von welchem Hersteller der Filter ist? 
Sollte es tatsächlich ein No-Name Produkt sein wird es schwer Ersatzteile zu finden. 
Das ist ähnlich wie beim Kauf eines Gebrauchtwagens der schon 150.000km auf der Uhr hat. Spätestens dann fangen die Wehwehchen an und man investiert unnötig Zeit/Geld um das liebe Teil wieder frisch zu machen. 
Es ist eine Menge Geld sich einen neuen TF zu kaufen, beim EBF bist du auch nicht wesentlich günstiger dran, aber dann läuft der erstmal ohne Probleme.
Ansonsten wenn Du technisch und handwerklich geschickt bist gibt es tolle Bautröts wie man einen TF selber baut, die Kosten würden sich dann auf ein Minimum belaufen.


----------



## koiteich1 (27. Aug. 2020)

@Upi
Du hast doch schon einige Vorschläge bekommen klammerst aber immer noch an dem alten trommelfilter.
PP oder Lavair trommelfilter sind ausgereift und für die bekommst du alles.
Wenn neu kannst du die Steuerung auswählen ob einfach oder mit Schnickschnack.
Wenn das Geld zur Zeit nicht reicht für einen neuen verschiebe das Projekt eben etwas nach hinten.
Bei dir kommt mir das alles etwas überstürzt vor.
Du wärst nicht der erste der überstürzt gebaut hat und sich dann in den ar... gebissen hat.
Ich gehöre da auch dazu.
Also höre mal auf die anderen damit du später Freude hast und kein Ärger.
Glaube mir die Umbauerei nachher macht kein Spaß und dann denkst du :
Hätte ich doch.


----------



## Tuppertasse (27. Aug. 2020)

@koiteich1 
Ich hätte es nicht besser schreiben können ... well done


----------



## Upi (27. Aug. 2020)

@Ida17 Was ist EGF ? Komm nicht drauf! sorry. Eigenbau TF würde ich mir ohne weiteres zutrauen und ich habe mir auch ein Thema hier von vor bis hinten durch gelesen! Bin begeistert!!! Vor allem weil ich in der Firma Top Kollegen habe die Technisch sehr versiert sind, was ich ja schon mal geschrieben habe und ich könnte alles auf meiner CNC Fräse passgenau fräsen!

@koiteich1  Vorschläge kamen nur der PP oder ich hab es übersehen!? Klar ist es sehr ärgerlich wenn etwas kaputt geht, aber bei neuen Geräten geht auch etwas kaputt, zb. habe ich gelesen das bei einem noch nicht mal einem Jahr alten PP TF das Getriebe schrott war und es kein Ersatz gab da Salz im Teich verwendet wurde. OT ich habe mir einen großen Getränke Kühlschrank, schön mit Glastür usw. gekauft, der fing nach gut 10 Monaten an zu heizen 22° Garantiefall - Ersatz bekommen, der neue = Ersatz fing nach 4 Monaten an Eis an den Wänden anzusetzen = raus aus der Garantie über 12 Monate es gab keine neue Garantie für den Ersatz. So kann es auch laufen. OT Ende 

@ all an dem von mir gezeigten Filter kann doch nur das Getriebe kaputt gehen ( kostet +- 300 € ) oder sehe ich das falsch??? Belehrt mich etwas besseren wenn ich daneben liege! Und ich bin nicht verpicht diesen TF zu kaufen, sonder ich möchte wissen was an dem schlechter ist als an FT XY.
Das ist alles nur reine Neugierde und nichts anderes.


----------



## Tuppertasse (28. Aug. 2020)

Morgähn !
Also ich hab das jetzt nochmal alles hier durchgelesen und mir zum gefühlten 26igsten Mal die Bilder von dem Trommler angeschaut 
Zum einen habe ich das Gefühl, dass du eh den "Bastel-Trommler" haben willst und zum anderen kann so alles an dem kaputt gehen. Da hat jemand einfach was zusammengedengelt und gut ist.

Was ist komisch / kann kaputt gehen etc.:
1. Sieb ist krumm und schief drauf
2. Sieb / Enden scheinen rostig zu sein
3. Getriebe ist komplett von aussen verkalkt. (Innen?)
4. Am Gehäuse (!!!) die Elektroboxen dran geschraubt !!! Sorry allein das ist NoGo für mich persönlich. (direkt daneben Spülrinnenfrischwasseranschluss ?)
5. Messfühler Hoch / Niedrig 
6. Gehäuse wo die Trommel drin sitzt hat vorne / hinten eine Wölbung
7. Teichfoto kann ich zumindest nicht bis auf den Boden schauen
8. Elektrik
9. Mechanik

Mir ist das egal was du machst aber finde es schade, dass du die Empfehlungen gar nicht aufnimmst. 
Deine ENtscheidung kann ja von mir aus sein .... nee is mir egal ich kauf den Basteltrommler und mache meine eigenen Erfahrungen und muss in 2-3 Jahren mit einem vermockten Teich drastisch und teuer umbauen und muss dann einen AUFHOLBETRIEB betreiben, da der Teich nicht so ist wie du es haben willst.
Ich persönlich habe genau das hinter mir und ganz ehrlich ich war genau 1,0 Mükromillimeter davon entfernt den scheiss Teich zuzukippen.
Gefühlte 86x bin ich komplett nass geworden und zweimal unfreiwillig in den Teich geplumpst und 3x freiwillig reingehen müssen OHNE vorher Wasser abzulassen.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ist nicht böse gemeint, aber das ist jetzt mal das was ich dazu schreibe 

so erstmal


----------



## PeBo (28. Aug. 2020)

Upi schrieb:


> Was ist EGF ?


Ida @Ida17 hatte EBF geschrieben. Die Abkürzung steht für Endlosbandfilter.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Upi (28. Aug. 2020)

@Tuppertasse Danke jetzt weiß ich Bescheid! Top!!!
@PeBo Danke! 
Ich fahre heute oder morgen zum Koi Center und lass mir ein Angebot vom PP 50 machen, die sollen mir auch die Folie verlegen und schweißen, dafür hatte ich schon einen Preis von denen. 
Ich werde berichten!


----------



## koiteich1 (28. Aug. 2020)

@Upi
Lass dir von verschiedenen Händler Angebote machen.
Kannst auch mal bei Andre Fa. Aquate Teichbau nachfragen.
Von dem hab ich mein PP Trommelfilter her und meine Folie einschweisen lassen
Der arbeitet Bundesweit und das Preisleistungsverhältnis und die Beratung war top.

Soll jetzt keine Werbung sein sondern meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Tuppertasse (28. Aug. 2020)

@Upi:
Jo hätte auch jemanden der Folie schweissen kann. Wenn es interessant ist vermittel ich gerne den Kontakt! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Upi (28. Aug. 2020)

Danke schön für die Tipps!
Hat zufällig jemand eine Liste was man alles braucht? Aufbau sieht dann so aus, im Teich 2x BA 1x Ablauf Seite, Skimmer dann PP 50 mit 4x Ein 4x Ausgang Biopott IBC 4x in den Teich. Schieber? wie viele und wo einbauen? KG Rohre und 45° Bögen hole ich vor Ort, dann kann ich das was über ist wieder abgeben.
Hoffe ich liege mit dem Aufbau richtig.
Hab Gestern auch noch ein Angebot bekommen, ein Angelkamerad ist Dachdecker und der würde mir die Folie auch schweißen, hat er schon öfter gemacht, für ein zwei Getränke nach getaner Arbeit!


----------



## Upi (28. Aug. 2020)

Obwohl, mit der Folie bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher, das Angebot was ich hatte war nicht schlecht denke ich, 22 - 24 € m² und dann habe ich Garantie! Was denkt Ihr?


----------



## DbSam (28. Aug. 2020)

Das musst Du mit Deinem Angelfreund aushandeln. 

Und wenn es ein guter Dachdecker ist, dann weiß er, dass Folie nicht gleich Folie ist.
Somit sollte er Dir dann Tipps zur richtigen (guten) Teichfolie geben können und auch wissen, wie diese richtig verlegt und verschweißt wird.  


LG Carsten


----------



## Tuppertasse (28. Aug. 2020)

Upi schrieb:


> 22 - 24 € m²



Wie dick ist denn die Folie ? und das Vlies ?


----------



## Upi (28. Aug. 2020)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Wie dick ist denn die Folie ? und das Vlies ?


Folie soll 1,5 mm sein beim Vlies hab ich keine Angaben bekommen oder besser, ich hab nicht gefragt.


----------



## Tuppertasse (28. Aug. 2020)

1,5mm kann man nicht (so gut) schweissen. 2mm sollte Minimum sein meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Upi (28. Aug. 2020)

@DbSam da hab ich noch nicht dran gedacht, vielleicht kann er die auch über seine Firma beschaffen! werde ihn gleich mal anschreiben!
Was für Vlies könnt ihr denn empfehlen? NaturaGard hat ja Vlies was sich angeblich zusetzt bei ein Löchchen kann das sein?


----------



## koiteich1 (28. Aug. 2020)

@Upi 
Ich würde 30 Grad Bögen verwenden um so geringer ist der Widerstand.
Immer darauf achten das bei der Rohrverlegung eine Steigung nach oben ist.
Ansonsten kann sich in den Rohren Luft sammeln.
Bei mir wurde 1,5mm Folie verschweißt.
Bei Dachdeckerfolie würde ich auf alle Fälle darauf achten das die keine schädliche Stoffe enthält !!!


----------



## Upi (28. Aug. 2020)

Hallo, mein Dachdecker des vertrauen meint auch 2 mm, er kann es nicht über die Firma beziehen.


----------



## Tuppertasse (29. Aug. 2020)

Upi schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand eine Liste was man alles braucht? Aufbau sieht dann so aus, im Teich 2x BA 1x Ablauf Seite, Skimmer dann PP 50 mit 4x Ein 4x Ausgang Biopott IBC 4x in den Teich. Schieber? wie viele und wo einbauen? KG Rohre und 45° Bögen hole ich vor Ort, dann kann ich das was über ist wieder abgeben.



Mach doch mal wenigstens eine Grundzeichnung, was wie aussieht und wie es aufzustellen ist ... also Teich und dann als Draufsicht oder Seitenansicht die Filterstrecke. Dann kann man da auch einfacher die Schieber einzeichnen und ggf. die Leitungen hinzufügen und Nennweiten eintragen. Ich persönlich bevorzuge ja lieber Kugelhähne --> nur ich hab gepumptes System und somit alles in DN75, da sind die nicht so teuer (23€). in DN110 kosten die schon ne Stange Geld (99€).


----------



## troll20 (29. Aug. 2020)

Tuppertasse schrieb:


> Mach doch mal wenigstens eine Grundzeichnung,


Hat er doch schon :


Upi schrieb:


> @samorai das Luftheber Prinzip hatte ich schon verstanden, nur welche Abmessungen Rohr Durchmesser? Dann könnte ich ja eine Belüfterpumpe mit genug Leistung für Bio und Heber nehmen Oder? Was könntet ihr da empfehlen? Belüfter für Bio kann ich vom Bekannten bekommen, Kläranlagenbauer.
> @DbSam Gute Idee mit dem Deckel, besser wie meinen noch nicht gesäuerten. Mach ich mir selbst, bin Zerspanungsmechaniker CNC Drehen Fräsen und werden tonnenweise VA verarbeitet
> 
> Jetzt noch zwei Zeichnungen!
> ...





DbSam schrieb:


> Hilfe, hilfe ... Ich glaub ich bin krank.
> Ich sehe keine klaren Bilder mehr.
> 
> lol
> ...


----------



## Zacky (29. Aug. 2020)

Upi schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand eine Liste was man alles braucht? Aufbau sieht dann so aus, im Teich 2x BA 1x Ablauf Seite, Skimmer dann PP 50 mit 4x Ein 4x Ausgang Biopott IBC 4x in den Teich. Schieber? wie viele und wo einbauen? KG Rohre und 45° Bögen hole ich vor Ort, dann kann ich das was über ist wieder abgeben.




*2 x* Bodenablauf Standard mit DN 110 Anschlussstutzen & Domdeckel
*1 x* Rohrskimmer DN110/160 - alternativ Wandskimmer umgebaut auf Schwerkraft
*1 x* Folienflansch DN 110 als Durchführung für den Skimmeranschluss

*1 x* Seitenablauf DN 110 mit Abdeckung - kann man machen, muss man aber nicht
Trommelfilter PP 50 

*4 x* Zugschieber DN 110 vor dem TF + *4 x* Zugschieber DN 110 hinter letzter Biokammer zum Teich
KG-Rohr orange würde reichen, KG 2000 grün für die Erdverlegung etwas besser geeignet
KG-Bögen mind. 45° besser 30° - je nach Platz in der Filterkammer
*8 x* Folienflansch DN 110 je IBC (4 x Eingang & 4 x Ausgang)
Filtermaterial - Japanmatten, Helix (beides belüftet)
je Biokammer (IBC) Belüftermembranplatte oder Belüfterschlauch je IBC unterhalb der Filtermedien, ggf. zusätzliche Belüftung im Teich

*1 x* Belüfterpumpe mit Ventilverteiler zum Luft regeln

*2 x* Folienflansch DN 110 für den Rücklauf n den Teich als Wanddurchführung bei normalen Pumpenbetrieb
PVC-Reiniger & PVC-Kleber
Je nach Pumpenwahl (Motorpumpe oder Luftheber) gäbe es noch ein-zwei Änderungen bzw. notwendige Anpassungen. Wenn dazu fragen sind, kann ich gerne weiterhelfen.

Hinweis zum KG-Material: KG 2000 grün lässt sich nicht mit den PVC/ABS-Kunststoffmaterial verkleben. Daher wäre es ratsam, in die jeweilige Zubehörteile wie Bodenablauf, Flansche, Zugschieber ein Stück KG-Rohr orange oder richtiges PVC-Rohr einzukleben. Von dort kann man dann mit KG 2000 grün weiterbauen, wenn man dies bevorzugt. KG-orange ist aber meistens völlig ausreichend und wird schon seit Jahren beim Teichbau genutzt.


----------



## Upi (29. Aug. 2020)

Carsten, den Wandabfluss mache ich deswegen damit ich die 4 Eingänge am TF belegen kann und eventuell in der Richtung noch mal erweitern kann und so ein Rohr hab was ich erreichen kann ohne den ganzen Teich auseinander zu pflücken. Ich denke 2 BA auf ca. 20 qm reichen.


----------



## DbSam (29. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Upi,

gut, habe den Hintergrund verstanden.

Man muss aber nicht alle vier Eingänge belegen, wenn ein Flow von ca. 40m³/h nicht unbedingt erforderlich ist.

Ich würde dann vielleicht den "seitlichen" BA trotzdem einbauen, diesen dann aber zur Vermeidung von dauerhaft stehendem Wasser beiderseits mit einem Deckel verschließen.
Somit hast Du noch eine 110er Verrohrung für spätere Erweiterungen 'übrig'.


LG Carsten


PS:
Folie - da reicht im Normalfall eine gute(!) 1,5 mm Folie vollkommen aus.
Mit "gut" meine ich eine mehrlagige Folie mit einer UV-stabilisierten Seite.

Diese lässt sich von einem guten Dachdecker auch gut schweißen.
Und mit gutem Dachdecker meinte ich auch, dass Dir dieser von irgendwelchen Dachfolien und billigen Teichfolien abrät.
Und seine erste Frage bei der Teichfolie sollte die Frage nach dem PVC-Typ und der Schweißtemperatur sein. Sprich, die Frage nach den Verabeitungshinweisen, etc. pp.


----------



## Tuppertasse (29. Aug. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hat er doch schon :



Sorry aber das ist doch keine Zeichnung !
Man macht alles seine Filterstufen mit allen Ein- / Ausgängen und zeichnet die Armaturen ein. Ich würde an einigen Stellen ein Y-Stück setzen oder mindestens die Möglichkeit mir bieten, dass ich mal da reinspülen kann oder entleeren kann.
Dafür braucht man eine Zeichnung und dann kann man die Armaturen auch auszählen.

Ich hab das alles vergessen und alles umgebaut.


----------



## Upi (29. Aug. 2020)

@Zacky das ist ja eine TOP Auflistung!!! Vor dem TF Schieber hatte ich mir schon gedacht, aber dann kam bei mir ein? Würde mich schon interessieren von gepumpt oder LH weil das LH Prinzip mich doch sehr interessiert! Gerne auch über PN oder Telefon.
Ich möchte die Verrohrung alles in KG 110 verlegen. Was mir allerdings noch nicht einleuchtet das nur 2x 110 zurück in den Teich Führen! Ist es dafür das sich überhaupt ein Druck im System aufbaut?

@Tuppertasse ich habe da so viel Platz, dass ich es so machen werde, dass die 4 Rohre die aus dem Teich kommen, alle vier schön in einer Reihe nebeneinander platzieren werden. Von dort kann ich zu jeder Seite weiter und wenn ich wirklich mal Pumpen möchte lass ich es in einem Behälter laufen und von dort geht es dann weiter. Da könnte ich ab da auch alles mit LH weiter bauen oder oder oder. Das was ich jetzt schon alles weiß, seid ich hier im Forum bin, ist echt klasse. Dank eurer Hilfe!!!! 
Und ich brauche EUCH, um es zu realisieren, da mir an einigen Stellen die Logik fehlt! 
Ich bleibe aber bei einem TF in Schwerkraft gebaut mit IBC + Helix, ob jetzt in dem IBC gepumpt wir oder LH das muss ich noch heraus finden.


----------



## Zacky (30. Aug. 2020)

Guten Morgen.


Upi schrieb:


> Was mir allerdings noch nicht einleuchtet das nur 2x 110 zurück in den Teich Führen!


Das mit 2 x DN 110 im Rücklauf war jetzt als Beispiel für eine rein auf Motorpumpen ausgelegte Version. In dem Fall hätte ich es so geplant, dass zwei Rohrpumpen je ein DN 110 Rücklauf beliefern. Motorpumpen drücken deutlich mehr Wasser durch ein Rohr, als bei einer Luftheberanlage.

Wenn Du jetzt mit einem Luftheber arbeiten wollen würdest, wäre es idealer, wenn der Aufbau etwas anders gestaltet wird. Im Detail wäre hier zu nennen, dass der Luftheber optimal zwischen Trommelfilter und Biostufe (IBC) steht und dann die IBC im Aus-/Rücklauf mit 5 x DN 110 versehen werden sollten. Auch würden dann entsprechend 5 x DN 110 in den Teich als Rücklauf führen, da das vom Luftheber geförderte Wasser in reiner Schwerkraft zurücklaufen würde.

Da ich in der Vergangenheit ja schon die eine oder andere Beispielskizze angefertigt habe, hänge ich diese hier nochmal an. Wenn Du Dich dann abschließend entschieden hast, ob Lufthebersystem oder Motorpumpe, können wir gerne nochmal ins Detail gehen, was deinen Materialbedarf angeht.


----------



## Tuppertasse (30. Aug. 2020)

Ja supi Beispielzeichnung ! Sowas meinte ich und ich zeichne dann immer ALLE Leitungen ein. 
Ich schaue das ich die Leitungen auch entleeren und mal durchspülen kann. Ebenso sind Entlüftungen ggf. zu setzen. Überall dafür brauchste auch Armaturen. Die kannste dann einfach auszählen.
Ich weiss leider jetzt schon dass meine per Schwerkraft zurücklaufende Leitung (unterirdisch) schon gut verschmockert ist und ich keine Möglichkeite habe da was zu machen aber ich lerne ja immer noch dazu 
Wahrscheinlich wenn ich mal gaaaaaanz viel Zeit und Geld habe werde ich am Grundstücksende mir eine kleine Hütte hinbauen und dort dann meine Filterstrecke (neu) aufbauen und auch anders wie jetzt ! Und NEIN ich werde es nicht in Schwerkraft bauen sondern weiterhin gepumpt ! Mit den neuen Titanium Pumpen absolut kein Problem 
Übrigens bei 20 m3/h die ich pumpe habe ich nur einen Rücklauf DN110 !und da ist noch Reserve.


----------



## Upi (4. Sep. 2020)

So, weiter geht´s! Ich habe mir viele Gedanken gemacht, vielleicht auch zu viel, es kommen immer mehr Fragen auf!

@Tuppertasse ich habe leider kein Zeichenprogramm, aber du hast recht, so sieht man es natürlich viel besser!

@Zacky danke für die tollen Zeichnungen und für´s Angebot weiter in die Materie einzugehen!
Könnte man das auch mit 2 Luftheber bauen?
   So zb. ?

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie viel ein LH fördern kann, war nur so eine Idee. Des weiteren hab ich doch auch einen Schutz das mein Teich nicht leer läuft, wenn der Kompressor ausfällt steht das Wasser, oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?

Was mir auch noch nicht einleuchtet, wenn ich einen TF zb. PP 50 in Schwerkraft betreibe, sollen dort 50 m³ durch laufen können, aber wenn ich die über Pumpen betreibe erreiche ich doch nie 50 m³ oder sehe ich das auch wider falsch?
Wie oft soll das Volumen von einem Teich den gefiltert werden?

Könnte man einen der Rückläufe auch in einen Pflanzenbeet leiten und von dort wieder in den Teich? Macht das Sinn? 

Also TF steht bei mir schon fest und es wird zu 90% ein Eigenbau, ich habe mit meinen Kollegen in der Firma mal über mein Projekt geredet und Videos gezeigt und jeder meinte das geht. Steuerungen sind auch kein Problem für unsere Elektriker, habe denen mal einige Schaltpläne gezeigt. Aber die kann man ja auch fertig kaufen. Die Trommel soll so in etwa einen Durchmesser von 650 mm haben und eine Länge von 700 mm
Wenn es dazu kommt werde ich eine bebilderte Story machen!

Es kommt bestimmt noch mehr auf euch zu!


----------



## Zacky (5. Sep. 2020)

Hallo.


Upi schrieb:


> danke für die tollen Zeichnungen und für´s Angebot weiter in die Materie einzugehen!


...sehr gerne und wenn Fragen und/oder Materialbedarf besteht...einfach bei mir melden, ich hab da was da. 



Upi schrieb:


> Könnte man das auch mit 2 Luftheber bauen?


2 Luftheber in einer Filterstrecke ob nun nebeneinander oder in Reihe geschaltet, müssen nicht sein bzw. ist unnötig und in Teilen kann dies auch kontraproduktiv sein. So wie Du es in deiner Zeichnung gemacht hast, würde ich es nicht machen, da eigentlich völlig unnötig. Ein Luftheber in entsprechender Größe hinter dem Trommelfilter reicht völlig aus.



Upi schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung wie viel ein LH fördern kann


Das hängt wieder von verschiedenen Faktoren ab, wie Steigrohrquerschnitt, Luftmenge/Luftpumpe, Größe der Zu- & Abläufe im gesamten __ Filtersystem.

Pauschal kann man ungefähre Werte wie folgt annehmen:

DN 110 ~ 12.000 - 14.000 l/h
DN 125 ~ 18.000 - 24.000 l/h
DN 160 ~ 30.000 - 34.000 l/h
DN 200 ~ 35.000 - 40.000 l/h
Etwas mehr oder weniger geht immer, denn hier kommt es auch auf die Luftmenge und Pumpenleistung an sich an.



Upi schrieb:


> Des weiteren hab ich doch auch einen Schutz das mein Teich nicht leer läuft, wenn der Kompressor ausfällt steht das Wasser, oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler?


Das ist richtig so. Da der gesamte Teich inkl. Filter auf Schwerkraft basieren sollte, befinden sich eh alle Komponenten auf Wasserlinie. So steht das Wasser nur still, wenn die Förderpumpe (egal welche) auf Grund eines Defektes ausfällt. Auslaufen kann ein Teich, wenn eine Rohr- oder Anschlussverbindung beschädigt ist oder, wenn bei einer gepumpten Version ein Anschluss von der Pumpe beschädigt ist und fröhlich weiter pumpt.



Upi schrieb:


> Was mir auch noch nicht einleuchtet, wenn ich einen TF zb. PP 50 in Schwerkraft betreibe, sollen dort 50 m³ durch laufen können, aber wenn ich die über Pumpen betreibe erreiche ich doch nie 50 m³ oder sehe ich das auch wider falsch?


Die Bezeichnungen sind in meinen Augen immer noch etwas irreführend, da es einerseits mal bedeutete, dass z.Bsp. ein PP 50 für einen 50 m³ Teich ausgelegt sei, was aber nicht zwingend bedeutet, dass er auch die 50 m³/Stunde durchlaufen lässt. Das richtete sich meiner (vielleicht auch veralteten) Meinung nach der Anzahl der Anschlüsse.

Mit einer normalen Pumpe erreicht man die 50m³/Stunde schon, da - wenn sie voll zieht - eine ausreichend hohe Differenz an den Einläufen bzw. hinter dem Siebgewebe erzeugt wird, so dass vom Teich einfach mehr durch die Bodenablauf- und Skimmerleitungen läuft.



Upi schrieb:


> Wie oft soll das Volumen von einem Teich den gefiltert werden?


Nach heutigen Stand im *Koibereich* strebt man eine Umwälzung  von 1 x pro Stunde an. Das geplante Umwälzvolumen muss man dann aber auch mit den Rohrleitungen abstimmen, denn wenn diese nicht ausreichen, schafft man das auch nicht. Ob es zwingend notwendig ist, darüber kann man streiten. Es gibt schon (Koi-)Teichbesitzer die eine Umwälzung von 1,5 x und 2 x in der Stunde anstreben und erzeugen.



Upi schrieb:


> Könnte man einen der Rückläufe auch in einen Pflanzenbeet leiten und von dort wieder in den Teich? Macht das Sinn?


In ein Pflanzenbeet - nein... aber ich denke, Du meinst hier eine separate Pflanzenzone im Teich oder so etwas wie einen Pflanzenfiltergraben.

Ja, das macht so gar richtig Sinn, weil die Pflanzen die einzigen Abnehmer für die umgewandelten Nährstoffe im Teich sind. Leider nehmen die Pflanzen nur einen gewissen Teil an Nährstoffen auf, was aber auch von der Größe und dem Bestand der Pflanzenzone abhängig ist.


----------



## Upi (6. Sep. 2020)

@Zacky Danke!
Dann komme ich mit einem DN 200 Luftheber und der entsprechenden Belüfterpumpe und Belüfter gut hin? Richtig?
Wenn dann mal die Belüfterpumpe ausfällt läuft der Teich auch nicht leer. Richtig?
Dann habe ich ja als Strom Abnehmer nur 3 Sachen, Antrieb TF, Spülpumpe und Belüfterpumpe. Da dürfte der Stromverbrauch ja auch in Grenzen halten. Richtig?
Oder muss in die Bio, bei mir 1000 L IBC mit 300 L __ Hel-x? auch noch eine Belüftung?
Auf dem Pflanzenfiltergraben bin ich gekommen da ich bestimmt Erde vom Teichaushub übrig habe. Nur so ein Gedanke, wenn ich das seitlich vom eigentlichen Teich bauen würde, Das wäre dann die B Seite.
  
Wenn es dazu kommt, könnte man auch das Wasser zur Versorgung direkt aus dem Teich leiten über BA oder besser aus dem Rücklauf vom Bio? Wodurch bekommen die Pflanzen die besseren Nährstoffe? Und macht es überhaupt Sinn?
Die Erde zu entsorgen ist hier kein Problem auf dem Land, da gibt es genug Abnehmer für umsonst.

Jetzt noch eine heickle Frage! Meine Frau interessiert sich immer mehr für das Thema Teich und Gestern kam von mir die Anregung, hier würde sich der Teich (B) auch gut machen, da kam von ihr, dass habe ich auch schon gedacht.
Das Problem ist nur die *Sonne* ! Beim Teich (A) hätte ich Morgens bis ca. 8:00 Uhr Teil Schatten vom Gebäude und ab 18:00 Uhr vom Wald auch wieder Schatten. Teich (B) würde den ganzen Tag in der Sonne liegen. Wäre das ein großer nachteil oder wie seht ihr das!
Und die Verrohrund würde länger werden, ist das ein Nachteil, vom Material mal abgesehen?

Hier noch ein Lageplan.


----------



## Haggard (6. Sep. 2020)

Hast Du keine UVC geplant ?

Mein Luftheber ging direkt in die Biokammer und hat dort das __ Hel-X bewegt, keine weitere Belüftung notwendig.


----------



## Upi (6. Sep. 2020)

@Haggard Oh gut aufgepasst, der sollte als Tauch UVC in der ersten Kammer des TF! Danke!!


----------



## Zacky (6. Sep. 2020)

Hallo.



Upi schrieb:


> Dann komme ich mit einem DN 200 Luftheber und der entsprechenden Belüfterpumpe und Belüfter gut hin? Richtig?


Ja, ein DN 200 sollte bei Dir dann reichen.



Upi schrieb:


> Wenn dann mal die Belüfterpumpe ausfällt läuft der Teich auch nicht leer. Richtig?


Genau. Fällt die Belüfterpumpe aus, steht das System und da alles auf Wasserlinie kann ja auch gar nichts leer laufen. Allerdings, ist es natürlich nicht so gut, wenn bei einem Pumpenausfall auf Grund eines Defektes, das __ Filtersystem zum Stillstand kommt. Daher bietet es sich auch an, den Luftheber mit zwei kleineren Belüfterpumpen zu betreiben, so dass bei Ausfall/Defekt einer Pumpe, das System zumindest auf halber Kraft läuft.



Upi schrieb:


> Dann habe ich ja als Strom Abnehmer nur 3 Sachen, Antrieb TF, Spülpumpe und Belüfterpumpe. Da dürfte der Stromverbrauch ja auch in Grenzen halten. Richtig?


Ja, durchaus. Eine oder zwei kleinere passende Belütferpumpe sollten in der Summe nicht mehr wie 70-100 W/h benötigen. Die Spülpumpe kann man eher vernachlässigen, da hier die Pumpe nur wenige Sekunden läuft. Genauso der Antrieb der Trommel, welcher auch nur wenige Sekunden läuft.



Upi schrieb:


> Oder muss in die Bio, bei mir 1000 L IBC mit 300 L __ Hel-x? auch noch eine Belüftung?


Das muss man schauen. Man braucht nicht zwingend eine Belüftung in der Bio, aber es kann ggf. von Vorteil sein. Gerade bei Helix würde ich auf eine Belüftung setzen, damit das Helix durchgewirbelt wird. Gerade bei IBC ist es schwierig eine gute Bewegung vom Helix zu erreichen.



Upi schrieb:


> Auf dem Pflanzenfiltergraben bin ich gekommen da ich bestimmt Erde vom Teichaushub übrig habe. Nur so ein Gedanke, wenn ich das seitlich vom eigentlichen Teich bauen würde, Das wäre dann die B Seite.


Ich glaube, hier verstehe ich Dich nicht richtig oder wir reden aneinander vorbei.

Der Pflanzenfiltergraben oder auch Pflanzenfilterteich befindet sich auf gleicher Wasserlinie wie der Teich A. Schaue Dir dazu doch mal bitte die Baudokumentation von @semperit an. Er hat einen Schwimmteich gebaut, wo er das Wasser aus dem Hauptteich über Bodenabläufe und Skimmer in den Vorfilter (Trommelfilter) transportiert. Dahinter arbeitet ein Luftheber und der drückt das Wasser in eine Biokammer. Von der Biokammer geht es zum Einen in einer Pflanzenfilterteich und zum Anderen in den Schwimmteich direkt zurück.



Upi schrieb:


> Wenn es dazu kommt, könnte man auch das Wasser zur Versorgung direkt aus dem Teich leiten über BA oder besser aus dem Rücklauf vom Bio?


Das Wasser könnte bzw. sollte man (meiner Meinung nach) hnter der eigentlichen (künstlichen) Bio sowohl als auch verteilen. Einen Teil über einen Pflanzenfilterteich und ein Teil direkt in den Teich. Je nach Größe und Volumen.



Upi schrieb:


> Wodurch bekommen die Pflanzen die besseren Nährstoffe? Und macht es überhaupt Sinn?


In der Biokammer werden die im Wasser gelösten Nährstoffe in Pflanzen- & Fisch-verträglichem Nitrat umgewandelt. Die Pflanzen nehmen einen Teil dieses Nitrates auf, da sie dieses zum Wachsen brauchen. An den Wurzeln bilden sich weitere Bakterienstämme, welche weitere Nährstoffe abbauen oder umwandeln.
Man muss keine Pflanzen einsetzen. Die Koiteiche haben überwiegend keinerlei Pflanzen, so dass hier auch diese überschüssigen und umgewandelten Nährstoffe nicht durch natürliche Konkurrenten aufgenommen werden können. Hier wird diesem Überschuss durch regelmäßige (wöchentliche) Wasserwechsel von bis zu 30% entgegengewirkt.

Wenn es kein reiner Koiteich werden soll, kann man da etwas mit Pflanzen machen. Ist für den Einen oder Anderen auch eine Frage der Optik.

PS: Ich denke, dass man später noch einen kompletten detaillierten Plan erstellen sollte, sobald Du/ihr euch entschieden habt - Was ihr für einen Teich... Was für ein Pumpen- & Filtersystem... und Ob... Was für... & Wieviel Fisch ihr haben wollt?


----------



## Zacky (6. Sep. 2020)

hier noch der Link zur Bau-Doku... vielleicht kann @semperit mal ein Update geben, wie es mittlerweile schon im zweiten Jahr nun aussieht.


----------



## Upi (6. Sep. 2020)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ich glaube, hier verstehe ich Dich nicht richtig oder wir reden aneinander vorbei.


Das kannst du auch nicht, da ich da falsch gedacht habe! Das Wasser aus dem BA kann ja nicht höher sein wie der Wasserstand im Pflanzfiltergraben, da ja auf gleichem Niveau! 



Zacky schrieb:


> PS: Ich denke, dass man später noch einen kompletten detaillierten Plan erstellen sollte, sobald Du/ihr euch entschieden habt - Was ihr für einen Teich... Was für ein Pumpen- & __ Filtersystem... und Ob... Was für... & Wieviel Fisch ihr haben wollt?



Der Plan steht ja eigentlich. Größe vom Teich, 4x DN 110 BA Skimmer als Eingang,> TF,> Kammer für LH DN 200,> Bio IBC mit 4x DN 110 Ausgang zum Teich.
Es sollen erst einmal Einheimische Fische einziehen, aber ich möchte mir die Option auf Späteren ohne großem Aufwand einen Koiteich daraus zu machen offen halten.

Ich habe auch mal einen Vorschlag über einer Pflanzenbank bekommen von @samorai das wäre auch sehr Interessant um Pflanzen im Teich zu haben, aber das kann man ja immer noch machen.

Wie seht ihr es mit der Lage von Teich B? Sonne?

Sollte ich meine Fragen eventuell in mehreren Themen anfragen?


----------



## Zacky (6. Sep. 2020)

Upi schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr es mit der Lage von Teich B? Sonne?


Die Sonneneinstrahlung hat natürlich eine große Auswirkung und kann das Wasser sehr schnell erwärmen, was zu vermehrter Algenbildung führen kann und so weiter... aber im Laufe der Zeit ist der Teich B (Pflanzenteich/Pflanzenfilter) so stark zugewachsen, dass die Sonne kaum noch bis zum Wasser durchdringt. So würde ich mir da erst einmal weniger Gedanken drum machen und tendenziell über die Installation eines Schatten spendenden Sonnensegels nachdenken, was auch nur einen Teil beschatten muss.



Upi schrieb:


> Sollte ich meine Fragen eventuell in mehreren Themen anfragen?


Nein, das macht wenig Sinn, da hier in diesem Thread alle notwendigen Informationen zu finden sind, die User bräuchten, um Dir die eine oder andere Frage zu beantworten. Wenn der Eine oder Andere hier noch mitliest, kommen bestimmt noch weitere Antworten oder auch andere Meinungen. Das wird schon.


----------



## Upi (6. Sep. 2020)

Oh Zacky, da hast du mich aber falsch verstanden! Es soll nur ein Teich gebaut werden. Es ging nur um die Platzwahl = Standort, Teich A hätte mehr Schatten und kurze Wege zur Technik Teich B voll Sonne und längere Zu und Abläufe hat.
Hier geht es mir nur um die Nachteile von der Lage von Teich B, die Verrohrung würde im schnitt pro Leitung um 8 m länger werden.


----------



## Zacky (7. Sep. 2020)

...ach so...da habe ich Dich wohl wirklich falsch verstanden. Dann natürlich A, schon alleine wegen der kürzeren Wege vom und zum Filter.


----------



## PeBo (7. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Upi, ich würde an deiner Stelle eher B favorisieren, wegen der Lage direkt an der Terrasse. 

Langfristig hast du da mehr davon, auch wenn es beim Bau etwas aufwendiger wird.

Gruß Peter


----------



## jolantha (7. Sep. 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Upi, ich würde an deiner Stelle eher B favorisieren, wegen der Lage direkt an der Terrasse.


Ich auch, aber sowas von ! 
Mein Teich leigt auch direkt an der Terrasse, und es gibt nichts Schöneres , als mit einem Gläschen __ Wein ( Kaffee tut es auch ) direkt
aufs Wasser schauen zu können


----------



## PeBo (7. Sep. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> es gibt nichts Schöneres , als mit einem Gläschen __ Wein ( Kaffee tut es auch ) direkt
> aufs Wasser schauen zu können


Stimmt:
  

Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (7. Sep. 2020)

oT @PeBo :
Sind das neue Stühle oder hast Du keine Sonne?
Bei mir bleichen die ollen Plastekappen aus ...
  

VG Carsten


----------



## PeBo (7. Sep. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Sind das neue Stühle oder hast Du keine Sonne?


Die Stühle sind von 2018 oder 2019. Sonne ist da im Sommer von morgens bis spätnachmittags. Das Bild entstand kurz vor Sonnenuntergang! Bisher habe ich da keine Probleme.

Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (7. Sep. 2020)

Ok, danke. Die sind also noch jung.
Meine sind von 2014 und stehen den ganzen Tag in der Sonne, außer Nachts ...

VG Carsten


----------



## Upi (7. Sep. 2020)

Also seht ihr keine Nachteile von wegen Sonne! 
Wie sieht es mit den Rohren aus, habe ich da Druck Verluste, weil die Strecke länger wird?


----------



## Upi (8. Sep. 2020)

Moin, ich habe mir das ganze mit Frauchen noch mal angeschaut und wir sind einstimmig für Platz B für unseren Teich!
Danke euch auch für die Entscheidungshilfe!!! Meine Frau war sogar bereit ihr geliebtes Blumenbeet zu opfer, aber das ist nicht nötig und wir sind uns einig!


----------



## samorai (8. Sep. 2020)

Upi schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit den Rohren aus, habe ich da Druck Verluste, weil die Strecke länger wird?



Das merkt man kaum wenn eventuell 200 l weniger ankommen. 
Seh doch das positive, es wird sich auch in Rohre eine bestimmte Biologie einstellen.


----------



## Upi (13. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Teichfreunde, ich habe euch nicht vergessen!
Die Planungen laufen auf hochtouren. Ich werde mir jetzt einen TF bauen bloß ich hänge jetzt beim Antrieb fest. Es soll mit Kette und Ritzel aus VA an der Außenseite betrieben werden, es fehlt mir nur der passende Motor, ich bin so bei einem Wischermotor vom Golf 3 günstig und jeder Zeit zu bekommen neu gelandet. Ich bekomme aber keine Daten was der dreht und Nm an der Welle.
Trommel soll in etwa d 600 mm b 600 mm.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja einen Tipp.

Schönen Sonntag euch allen!


----------



## Tuppertasse (16. Sep. 2020)

Moin, wollte eigentlich nix mehr dazu schreiben bei diesem Bastel TF Projekt aber nur als Tip: googel einfach mal nach „Trommelfilter Selbstbau“ da kriegste genug Anleitungen.
Schrittmotoren gibt es genug musst dir halt ausreichen wie schnell der Trommler drehen soll und dementsprechend den Motor auslegen; Gewicht beachten um die Nm zu ermitteln - gibt genug im Netz 6U/min und xxx Nm
Allerdings sollte dir auch auffallen, das es genug Probleme gibt wie Zb

- Halterung der Trommel
- Beidseitiger Riemenantrieb?
- Lager
usw

Nur mal um einige zu nennen! Aber du machst das schon!
Viel Spass


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Upi (16. Sep. 2020)

@Tuppertasse Ich hab genug Rückendeckung in der Firma, ich mach schon alle verrückt 
Aber du hast recht, einen passenden Motor ist nicht so einfach! Jetzt hab ich einen 63 U/min 60Nm soll auf Kette und Ritzel laufen!
Ich werde euch natürlich auf den laufenden halten!!!


----------



## Tuppertasse (17. Sep. 2020)

Upi schrieb:


> @Tuppertasse Jetzt hab ich einen 63 U/min 60Nm soll auf Kette und Ritzel laufen!
> Ich werde euch natürlich auf den laufenden halten!!!



63 U /min das ist eine Umdrehung pro Sekunde....Sorry aber das ist viel zu schnell !!!!


----------



## Upi (17. Sep. 2020)

Hallo, dass wird doch noch über Ritzel gelöst, so das ich auf ca. 6 U/min komme!


----------



## Tuppertasse (19. Sep. 2020)

Boah was ein Basteldingen ... ich bin raus!
Viel Spaß ... nichts für Ungut


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Upi (20. Sep. 2020)

@Tuppertasse Schade das du kein vertrauen in meinem bzw. unserem können hast!
Wir bauen in unsere Firma unter anderem Portalrobotter, ( PRCS20 ) da dürfte ein vernünftiger TF ja wohl kein Problem sein!


----------



## DbSam (20. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Upi,


na ja, wahrscheinlich streitet niemand Euer (Dein) Wissen und Können ab.
Wie so oft, hängt aber die Qualität und Funktionsweise eines technischen Bauteiles nicht nur von den Fertigungsqualitäten ab. Nicht umsonst werden Prototypen gebaut.
Aber das wirst Du sicherlich besser wissen als ich.

Es sind die spezifischen Details, welche für eine fehlerfreie und gewünschte Funktion sorgen.


VG Carsten


----------

